# CTS BayCaster Pro



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Picked up my CTS blank last week, dropped it off to be built and just picked it up last night. Most likely will pair it up with a Shimano Stradic and I expect I will find some time today to take them out and play for awhile.

Blank is the CTS Bay Caster Pro Blank (BCP866810-2-OL). Blank is rated for 1 5/8oz - 4oz and is 8'6". Built spinning with all Fuji hardware and diamond shrink wrap with the blank being olive in color.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Good looking rod. Who wrapped it?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

My rod builder in Ocean View, I would post his name, but he prefers to stay low key! If you want it, I will PM it to you.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics
wonder what fstop was use.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

dixie - what size stradic / line you plannin on putting on that?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

4000, so with two spools, one at 8-10# test and the other most likely with 20# braid.


----------

